# PPI PC2350 Refurbishment



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

Recently got into messing around with my 2350. Basic facts to start out:


Had multiple PPI serial numbers, must have been sent back to PPI to be repaired a couple times
Broke the warranty seal to open her up for these pictures
Pulling just over 3 amps idle
Still gives off whine when RCA leads are disconnected

She gives off a high pitched noise at idle and also when the bass hits.

At the 3 minute mark there is a rattle from the other amp I have attached to the box.

My quick research is leading me to think it is capacitor whine, but let me know what you guys think.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)




----------

